# Instalando wmware-server [cerrado]

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Estoy tratando de instalar vmware server sin mucho éxito ya que me salen mil paquetes masked.

```
calypso ~ # emerge -a vmware-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071118 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071124 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071128 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071130 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528" [ebuild])

```

He intrantado poner en:

```
  echo "app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Algunos de los paquetes que me dice, pero no hay manera.

Alguna idea?

Gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Salud!

**EDITO**

```
emerge autounmask

autounmask vmware-server

emerge vmware-server
```

----------

## Solusan

Hola,

Esto me dice:

```
calypso ~ # echo "app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

calypso ~ # echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

calypso ~ # emerge vmware-server

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.8.8 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.10.6.3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.10.6.3-r3 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-11.0 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071114 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071118 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071121 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528" [ebuild])

```

Y

 *Quote:*   

> calypso ~ # autounmask vmware-server
> 
>  autounmask version 0.21 (using PortageXS-0.02.07 and portage-2.1.3.19)
> 
>  * Using repository: /usr/portage
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

Gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece amigo solusan, que vas a tener que leer el handbook un poco mas en profundidad, de esa forma, al entender lo que estás haciendo con cada comando, no te van a trabar este tipo de mensajes de error.

Para empezar el paquete vmware-server te pedía como dependencia app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs que está enmascarado.

El primer comando que te pasé desenmascara este paquete, pero resulta que hay un segundo paquete enmascarado (y puede que sean mas): 

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs" have been masked.

 

Que mas abajo dice que está enmascarado por "missing keyword", por lo que habría que hacer:

```
echo "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Autounmask simplifica esta tarea desenmascarado todas las dependencias automáticamente.

Me equivoqué cuando escribí la sentencia, que debería haber sido:

```
autounmask app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528
```

Se entiende? Hay que pasarle a autounmask además del nombre del paquete, la versión específica que se quiere desenmascarar.

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

Holas!

Ante todo muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta Inodoro_Pereyra  :Smile: 

Lo cierto es que empecé a enmascarar cosas de un lado a otro y al final me armé un taco, y antes de empezar a volver a instalar la gentoo (que no me había dado tantos problemas como en un servidor serio, ya que siempre había tirado de PC de colores).

La doc que a la que me refieres es esta?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Adjunto lo que ahora mismo hay en:

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs **

# ---

# BEGIN: app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528

# ---

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.3 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.8.8 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.10.6.3 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-2.10.6.3-r3 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-11.0 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071114 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071118 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071121 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071114 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071128 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071128-r1 **

=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20071128-r2 **

# ---

# END: app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528

# ---

# ---

# BEGIN: app-emulation/vmware-server-console-1.0.4.56528

# ---

=app-emulation/vmware-server-console-1.0.4.56528 ~x86

# ---

# END: app-emulation/vmware-server-console-1.0.4.56528

# ---
```

Otra pregunta, a ti te sale Masked también vmware-server?

Gracias!!

----------

## JotaCE

```
localhost jotace # emerge -pv vmware-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "vmware-server" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.1.29996-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.2.39867 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 
> 
> refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo mismo para amd64:

```
Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "vmware-server" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.3.44356 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mike Auty <ikelos@gentoo.org> (20 Sep 2007)

# Vmware security masking (bug 193196)

# Packages will be masked once alternatives are available in the tree

- app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.4.56528 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Salud!

----------

